# SG 1.000 After Six Days???



## thomask (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm six days into a 1 gal. batch of blueberry wine. I thought my primary fermentation had stuck as there were no bubbles for a day or so. So I was about to start up a starter but decided to take a measurement and SG is 1.000. How does that happen after five or six days in the primary??? I went ahead and racked to the secondary. Did I do the right thing? I started a 1 gal batch of cherry wine the same day and it was 1.03, just where I expected it to be. Can I just let it continue to age in the secondary? What advice do you have? Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2009)

A 1 gallon batch can ferment in just a few days. What was the starting gravity? let it continue to .990 then add finning agents. Continu as normal.


----------



## St Allie (Sep 27, 2009)

Each wine is different.. and so are the yeasts.. temperature plays a big role also.

small batches finish faster in my experience.

blueberry contains a natural chemical inhibitor of yeast, this wine could be finished however.

You state SG is now 1.000, what was the original SG?

Let it finish in the secondary.. check the SG in 3 days and see if it has changed. Come back with an update for us to give you a bit of a hand.

Allie


----------



## thomask (Sep 27, 2009)

Ug. Sorry. I didn't take a starting SG. Should I have?
Once it gets to .99 (It was actually between 1.000 and .99) can I go ahead and rack it a few times during the next week to siphon off sediment and then bottle? I didn't realize 1 gal batches got done this quick. My last few batches (my first ones) didn't finish this quick, but I do understand all wines are different. I used the Red Star Cuvee (sp?) for these batches.


----------



## Tom (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes rack it and wait a week or to depending on its temp. When dry .0990 add fining. Consider a f-pac or back sweetening


----------



## St Allie (Sep 27, 2009)

Just hold off for a few days.. check the SG doesn't change on you..it could drop lower before finishing. There's no rush.. the wine won't be ruined if you wait two days. Sediment will continue to drop out for the next month so don't rush it into bottles.

once you have a stable SG reading over three days.. sulphite and sorbate the wine.. Then add finings if you are using them. I used to use finings and bottle.. those bottles have a sediment layer in them now.. and have to be decanted.. So really, don't believe the writing on the fining boxes.. it doesn't shift everything to the bottom of the carboy in a week.


oh and next time?.. take an SG reading at the start of your wine.. that way you can work out the final alcohol as well as keeping tabs on when it should be finished.

Allie


----------



## thomask (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok, thanks. One more question though, you keep talking about adding fining agents. I don't think the recipe I'm using calls for anything, it just says to bottle after racking a few times over a two month period and once it's clear. What should I be adding? And in what order? Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## St Allie (Sep 27, 2009)

I would leave it without finings.. do add sulphite and sorbate though.. and just put it in a corner for a couple of months.. racking off the lees doesn't have to be once a month. If you have an inch of lees in a months time.. rack it.. if it's a tiny layer of sediment.. just leave it another month.

should you choose to use finings.. check with your local home brew shop, there are a number of options available. A home version is to use an egg white.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Sep 27, 2009)

Rack now and check the sg a few days in arow until the sg is not changing for 3 days ina row and thats when your wine is done. At this point you now add sulfites and sorbate and degas your wine so that it can start clearing on its own.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 27, 2009)

i made a batch last winter, don't remeber what it was but it came down from 1.090 to 1.000 in days! I was pretty shocked but it can indeed happen.


----------



## Luc (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, a few weeks a go I posted in a thread in this forum that I had
two trial batches going from 1080 to 996 in 4 days !!!
1080, 1050, 1010, 1002, 996 !!!

So if conditions are right this is really can happen.

Luc


----------

